# INT zu TIME?



## Codesys_123 (27 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wie viele andere hier bin auch ich recht neu mit CoDeSys unterwegs.
Im Moment habe ich ein Problem, und weiss nich recht weiter. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.

Ich habe einen INT wert den ich von einem Touch Panel über einen Modbus bekomme, und möchte diesen Wert dazu benutzen einen Timer laufen zu lassen, wie z.b. TON. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen INT wert im TIME Format unterzubringen, welches der TON Baustein gerne am PT Eingang hätte? Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit das umzuwandeln?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Gerhard K (27 Mai 2009)

les dir mal den beitrag dazu durch.
http://www.spsforum.com/showthread.php?t=24321


----------



## Codesys_123 (27 Mai 2009)

Danke schön für die echt schnelle Antwort!

Mit dem Link hab ich aber leider Probleme, kann dem nicht folgen. Ist offenbar eine Website die gegen eine Internet-Regel bei uns im Haus verstößt...

Gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Codesys_123 (27 Mai 2009)

Entwarnung!

hab den Link hinbekommen. Hab aus spsforum.com ---> sps-forum.de gemacht und schon klappt der Link.

Werds gleich mal ausprobieren! Danke!


----------

